# Finding Masks



## Bamaryan (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of any place online to get cheap masks? I am needing quite a few for my yard display!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what theme are you working with?


----------



## Bamaryan (Sep 8, 2010)

any really but geared more toward skeletons and zombie like mask maybe a few vampires.


----------

